# D 9 night club, Leicester



## Black (Sep 1, 2014)

D 9 is a former night club which has been shut for a while,
its in very good condition.




bar 1






bar 2
















beneath












staff flat


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you, looks like it was open yesterday!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol some really funky lighting in there! 
What a minter, cheers for sharing!


----------



## chazman (Sep 2, 2014)

ive worked at worse conditioned clubs than this! really well done for getting in. you must have been wearing shoes and not trainers else the doorstaff wouldnt have let you in


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Sep 2, 2014)

good to see its still mint i went about 6 months ago and was exactly the same


----------



## King Al (Sep 3, 2014)

Great find that Black! Lights on and beer in kegs, absolute minter


----------

